# Another Penn Silver



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Just for grins...here's a pic of a second Penn 105 Silver Series Custom. This is a CS Model, NOS, so required hardly any exterior work. Built this on order for a friend after he saw the 1st one. Still deciding on whether to "Staal" the spool or not. Great reel that can be built very economically.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I would, I think the drilled spools help the looks of any reel.


----------

